# Achat iPad USA



## floctc (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ami qui se rend aux USA dans quelques semaines. Je voudrai profiter de l'opportunité pour lui demander de me ramener un iPad, car avec la conversion /$, je pense que je serai gagnant.

Je voudrai savoir si quelqu'un a déjà effectué cette opération, quels sont les risques, le prix global que je devrai payer (car j'ai entendu que les prix affichés sur les apple store US étaient hors taxe)...

Merci pour vos témoignages


----------



## ladycerisette (9 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
les taxes sont d'environ 8% à New York,sinon tu as le prix us hors taxe sur apple.com.
Si le taux est bon,n'hésites pas,je l'ai déjà fait ça vaut le coup!


----------



## floctc (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Merci.
Mon ami se rend a Miami, à quel endroit je peux trouver les taxes pour la floride?


----------



## snoopy06 (9 Mars 2011)

tiens pour t'aider : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_the_United_States
entre 7% et 8% pour la floride


----------



## Cricri (10 Mars 2011)

A part la prise électrique tout le reste est bon? 

GSM ? CDMA ? il faut préciser à l'achat ?


----------



## floctc (10 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

En calculant à la volée, le prix de l'iPad me reviendrait à 540$ TTC (soit 390 environ)

J'ai quelques questions : 
- pour la prise, je pense que rien n'est grave, puisque j'ai déjà des chargeurs pour iPhone chez moi, je pourrai les réutiliser. Pas de problèmes de ce coté là?

- Mon ami doit-il déballer le iPad, pour éviter le passage à la douane, ou peut-il le laisser dans son package?

- Quels sont les risques à son retour en France? Paiement de taxes supplémentaires? Conservation du matériel?

- Si j'ai un problème avec mon iPad acheté aux USA, que j'ai la facture, et que je me rends dans un Apple Store français, sera-t-il pris en charge?

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Mars 2011)

et si tu faisais une recherche sur le site tu verrais que ces questions sont maintes et maintes fois répondues...


----------



## floctc (11 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais bon, comme les lois et les prix évoluent rapidement, des réponses datant de 2008 peuvent être fausses maintenant.


----------



## worldice (11 Mars 2011)

Pour le chargeur : Ben... il est un peu plus puissant donc, avec un chargeur d'iPhone, il chargera moins vite.
Pour la douanne : je crois que c'est mieux de le déballer, mais qu'on est pas forcément obligés. On a bien le droit de transporter un iPad dans sa boite, si on veut le protéger donc normalement ils laissent passer. Faut, d'après-moi, au moins ouvrir le blister (petit film plastique qui recouvre la boite).


----------



## floctc (11 Mars 2011)

Merci pour cet avis.
Je ne pourrai pas garder la prise standard des USA? Ou, a la manière du chargeur des macbook, sera-t-il possible de seulement changer l'embout pour mettre un adaptateur français?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Ouais, non, laisse tomber


----------



## snoopy06 (11 Mars 2011)

par contre tout dépend du moment ou il va aux usa.
Les délais de livraison se rallongent...


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2011)

floctc a dit:


> Merci pour cet avis.
> Je ne pourrai pas garder la prise standard des USA? Ou, a la manière du chargeur des macbook, sera-t-il possible de seulement changer l'embout pour mettre un adaptateur français?



Si, ça marche. C'est cette astuce que j'ai utilisée pour le chargeur de piles Apple.


----------



## Valmente (12 Mars 2011)

par contre il semblerait que la garantie Apple (France) ne fonctionne pas sur les ipads importées. Qqu'un pour confirmer ou infirmer ?


----------



## snoopy06 (12 Mars 2011)

ah bon pas de garantie à l'international. Si c'est vrai j'aimerai bien avoir une réponse aussi.

Sinon pour la recharge, on peut aussi le recharger avec le cable hdmi


----------



## floctc (16 Mars 2011)

J'aimerai également savoir si la garantie fonctionne dans les apple stores françaises, sinon c'est un point bloquant pour moi.

Merci


----------



## Padawanlady (18 Mars 2011)

le vendeur de Vegas m'a dit que l'Apple Care etait international et valable dans le monde, donc je pense que c 'est vrai....


----------



## Zash_FX (18 Mars 2011)

Hello

Pas de souci pour l'iPad qui viendrait des US. J'écris actuellement avec l'ipad 2 ramené des US le 12 mars. Tout marche très bien, il s'agit d'un modèle wifi (16Go). Concernant le chargeur, il fonctionne, il n'y avait qu'à changer l'embout comme dis précédemment. 

Au final, acheté en Caroline du sud a 528$ soit 380 euro... Une grosse affaire !! 

Concernant la garantie, comme a chaque fois, celle-ci ne sera internationale que lorsque l'ipad sera dispo ailleurs dans le monde. Donc jusqu'au 25 mars, mon iPad n'est garantie qu'aux US.


----------



## Padawanlady (19 Mars 2011)

Zash_FX a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pas de souci pour l'iPad qui viendrait des US. J'écris actuellement avec l'ipad 2 ramené des US le 12 mars. Tout marche très bien, il s'agit d'un modèle wifi (16Go). Concernant le chargeur, il fonctionne, il n'y avait qu'à changer l'embout comme dis précédemment.
> Trop la chance, le 13 mars a santa monica, le précieux était déjà épuisé... sniff...
> ...


Plus que 6 jours à attendre


----------



## glabeus (26 Mars 2011)

Zash_FX a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pas de souci pour l'iPad qui viendrait des US. J'écris actuellement avec l'ipad 2 ramené des US le 12 mars. Tout marche très bien, il s'agit d'un modèle wifi (16Go). Concernant le chargeur, il fonctionne, il n'y avait qu'à changer l'embout comme dis précédemment.
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Je te demande une petite précision.
J'ai un iPad1 et je compte m'acheter le 2 dans 2 mois aux USA.
Tu écris qu'il suffit de changer l'embout. 
J'en déduis qu'on enlève de la "prise" l'embout américain (avec ses tiges plates) et on le remplace par l'embout français de mon iPad1 ?


----------



## marjomax (15 Avril 2011)

Désolé de remettre en avant ce topic. 

Je vais dans une semaine aux USA (New-York) et je voudrai me ramener un Ipad 2. 

Ma question porte sur les stocks, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si les Apple Store sont fournis ? 

Merci


----------



## Padawanlady (15 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je te donne un conseil... relève les adresses des Apple Stores de New York (la ville... pas l'Etat) et vas y voir... 
Bon voyage !


----------



## spaceiinvaders (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

dans une semaine je vais faire un petit détours par Dubai et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait si il est interessant de l'acheter la bas (par rapport en France).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## marjomax (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour répondre à mon message précédent.
Voilà je suis de retour des USA avec un Ipad 2 3G (AT&T) +WIFI, c'est pas ce que je voulais au départ, mais je n'ai trouvé que celui-ci !! et dans un Best-Buy, apple Store, rien....
Finalement, j'en suis très content....


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour répondre à mon message précédent.
> Voilà je suis de retour des USA avec un Ipad 2 3G (AT&T) +WIFI, c'est pas ce que je voulais au départ, mais je n'ai trouvé que celui-ci !! et dans un Best-Buy, apple Store, rien....
> Finalement, j'en suis très content....



As-tu des traces jaunes ou fuites de lumières ?


----------



## marjomax (4 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> As-tu des traces jaunes ou fuites de lumières ?



A priori rien de tel....
Comment cela se manifeste en fait ??


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> A priori rien de tel....
> Comment cela se manifeste en fait ??



Met une image noire (ou ouvre "Photos") puis va dans une pièce noire (ex : les WC). Y à-t-il des tâches jaunes ?


----------



## marjomax (4 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Met une image noire (ou ouvre "Photos") puis va dans une pièce noire (ex : les WC). Y à-t-il des tâches jaunes ?



Ok j'essaierai...et je dirai ce qu'il en ai....


----------



## marjomax (5 Mai 2011)

Alors j'ai fait l'essai hier soir, et j'ai rien de cela


----------



## yabr (5 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> Alors j'ai fait l'essai hier soir, et j'ai rien de cela


ouf !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------




worldice a dit:


> Met une image noire (ou ouvre "Photos") puis va dans une pièce noire (ex : les WC). Y à-t-il des tâches jaunes ?


wc:afraid::afraid:


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Mai 2011)

Hello,

Je relance le sujet. Quelqu'un d'autre à t'il tenté le coup? je pars la semaine prochaine (si le volcan Islandais me le permet...grrr) et je veux un 3G en 32Go. Best Buy? Apple store très tot le matin? possible de faire comme en France, le commander la veille puis le récupérer le lendemain au magasin?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## marjomax (23 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> possible de faire comme en France, le commander la veille puis le récupérer le lendemain au magasin?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



J'avais demandé s'il était possible de réserver, la réponse était non, car ils ne connaissaient pas les jours de livraison.....
Mais tu peux toujours essayer....


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Mai 2011)

Merci de ta réponse

et si on fait le fou et on passe la nuit pendant 2-3 jours d'affilés ça peut passer? franchement, je ne voudrais pas partir de la bas sans mon iPad, ça fait 3 mois que j'économise pour me le prendre!! C'est quand même fou qu'ils n'arrivent pas a en fournir à une boutique comme celle de la 5ème avenue, et encore plus qu'ils en utilisent maintenant comme présentoirs dans des centaines de boutiques préférant ne pas les vendre aux clients!!!


----------



## marjomax (23 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse
> 
> et si on fait le fou et on passe la nuit pendant 2-3 jours d'affilés ça peut passer? franchement, je ne voudrais pas partir de la bas sans mon iPad, ça fait 3 mois que j'économise pour me le prendre!! C'est quand même fou qu'ils n'arrivent pas a en fournir à une boutique comme celle de la 5ème avenue, et encore plus qu'ils en utilisent maintenant comme présentoirs dans des centaines de boutiques préférant ne pas les vendre aux clients!!!



Dans l'apple store de New-York, ils m'avaient justement dit d'essayer de passer sur le coup des 5 h du mat, au cas ou !

Du coup si c'est toujours la même situation, tu n'auras peut-être pas le choix du modèle, j'étais parti pour un 64 Go Wifi Blanc et je suis revenu avec un 64 Go Wifi+3G Blanc (ouf pour la couleur !!), mais je ne regrette pas car j'ai quand même économisé 300  !! Mais je l'ai trouvé dans un Best Buy...

Si tu dois prendre un 3G, attention prend le opérateur AT&T.

Voilà.....


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse
> 
> et si on fait le fou et on passe la nuit pendant 2-3 jours d'affilés ça peut passer? franchement, je ne voudrais pas partir de la bas sans mon iPad, ça fait 3 mois que j'économise pour me le prendre!! C'est quand même fou qu'ils n'arrivent pas a en fournir à une boutique comme celle de la 5ème avenue, et encore plus qu'ils en utilisent maintenant comme présentoirs dans des centaines de boutiques préférant ne pas les vendre aux clients!!!




Hé oui c'est fou tout ça, envois un mail au boss au store de la 5ième avenue....


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> Dans l'apple store de New-York, ils m'avaient justement dit d'essayer de passer sur le coup des 5 h du mat, au cas ou !
> 
> Du coup si c'est toujours la même situation, tu n'auras peut-être pas le choix du modèle, j'étais parti pour un 64 Go Wifi Blanc et je suis revenu avec un 64 Go Wifi+3G Blanc (ouf pour la couleur !!), mais je ne regrette pas car j'ai quand même économisé 300  !! Mais je l'ai trouvé dans un Best Buy...
> 
> ...



Merci de ta réponse...

Bon bah je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire...sur les 10 jours, il y en aura bien un avec des 32Go Noirs Wifi+3G qui arrivera.

Il n'y a plus qu'à prier...moi qui pensait en avoir un tranquillement début juin, soit 2 mois après le lancement...bah c'est loupé


----------



## marjomax (23 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse...
> sur les 10 jours il y en aura bien un avec des 32Go Noirs Wifi+3G qui arrivera.



J'espère pour toi, moi je suis resté 11 jours et c'est seulement 2 jours avant de partir que je l'ai trouvé!! 
A ton avantage, ce sera au mois de juin, d'ici là les stocks seront peut-être suffisant... 

Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant, cela peut aider d'autres personnes....


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Mai 2011)

bah c'est samedi prochain et jusqu'au 9 juin...et vu ce que je peux lire sur macrumors, ça ne m'inspire pas confiance


----------



## Padawanlady (25 Mai 2011)

je l'ai eu à l'apple store de montreal, ste catherine jeudi dernier à 8h. la veille je suis passee au meme store et une specialiste m'a dit de repasser "tot le matin le lendemain" . A 8h le 19, j'étais arrivée, j'ai demande au specialiste qui a pris mon nom pour reserver le modele que je voulais un 32gblanc wifi. J'ai économise 150&#8364; (même avec leur taxe ) avec l'apple care et la smart cover bleue ciel. Pas de fuite de lumiere, de probleme de colle, bref que du bonheur... au retour ce matin à Paris, j'ai serre les fesses en passant à la douane, heureusement, la personne suivante a été interpelée et je suis passée "tranquille".


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2011)

Des gens contrôlés en revenant de Montréal. WAHOO. C'est rare 

Sinon, félicitation pour ton acquisition.


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Mai 2011)

superbe et merci de ta réponse

malheureusement pour moi, il semblerait que c'est un poil plus compliqué à NY ville avec énormément de trafic, notamment des Chinois qui feraient la queue pour le marché gris...

j'ai reperé certains sites, le plus efficace semple ipad2locator.com j'ai 10 jours sur place, je vais me faire une journée de iPad Hunting, le but étant de trouver un 32Go Noir Wifi (il y a quelques dispo) ou Wifi+3G (la ça a l'air beaucoup plus dur...)

il y a une app aussi mais étant donné que je n'ai pas d'iPhone...bah je peux pas l'utiliser...

Sur macrumors il y a plusieurs treads dessus aussi.

EDIT : mon erreur a ete de ne pas le commander depuis début mai sur le store en ligne, je l'aurai reçu à mon arrivée...


----------



## glabeus (27 Mai 2011)

Il y a aussi "J&R" :

http://www.jr.com/product/productListing.jsp?Ntt=ipad

Tu peux le commander et le prendre le lendemain s'il est dispo "in stock" (ils ne le conservent que 24 heures)

Si tu restes assez longtemps, ce qui semble être le cas, tu peux le commander.

PS : Aux prix indiqués il faut rajouter la taxe locale (8,875%)

pour le site "ipad2locator.com", il ne semble que prendre en compte les magasins de la chaîne RadioShack ("petits" magasins), et Target (genre "Carrefour").
Il n'y a pas de Target à Manhattan "centre". Le seul est loin au nord-est (Harlem, 117e rue...)


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Mai 2011)

merci! je me suis mis une alerte sur les 2 que je souhaites qui ne sont bien sur pas dispo (le black AT T et le wifi simple en 32 ont l'air de faire un carton!)

le problème c'est que je n'aurais surement pas mon blackberry avec moi pour m'alerter instantanément...donc ça va être dur 

souhaitez moi bonne chance, je part demain


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Mai 2011)

Bon bah Apple store 5th Avenue, et la vendeuse super sympa qui m'a dit que ils en avaient reçu aujourd'hui en Wifi et étaient tous partis rapidement
Précision : ils ne font plus les files d'attentes le matin et c'est maintenant quand ils arrivent à n'importe quelle heure, ils sont mis en vente. Elle m'a conseillé de repasser mardi entre 8h et 12h.

bref et ipad2locator n'a rien dans manhattan, et toujours rien sur J&R


----------



## Ralph_ (31 Mai 2011)

Got it, 64 en 3G (ouch pour le porte monnaie qui s'attendait au 32, ça fait 70&#8364; de plus quoi...) mais pas le choix. Après 3h d'attente, un vendeur avec qui j'avais sympathisé m'a discrètement fait signe 5 minutes avant et m'a dit de me mettre dans la file d'attente de la caisse. quand je suis parti (j'ai squatté un peu le wifi de l'AS une fois l'achat effectué, la queue avait atteint une taille impressionante.

Bref en conclusion, ce n'est pas impossible si vous êtes flexibles sur les modèles sachant que les 32 sont les plus rares, ce sont ceux qui ont le moins de chance d'apparaitre en magasin malheureusement.

Dommage qu'ils n'avaient pas le 3G en black 16Go, car 64 c'est franchement inutile je trouve, à voir quand j'aurai glissé quelques films en HD


----------



## marjomax (31 Mai 2011)

Bien joué.
Pareil que moi pas le choix du modèle mais au final content quand même


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2011)

Tu verras, 64Go se remplissent vite si tu mets quelques films ou séries TV.


----------



## nifex (13 Juillet 2011)

@Nimac :
Les rumeurs parlent plutôt d'un ipad 2 HD destiné au professionnel est forcement plus chère que l'actuel iPad 2.

Ce nouveau modèle ne remplacerait pas l'actuel mais serait proposé en complément...

Mais cela ne reste que des rumeurs...

Perso je crois difficilement au lancement d'un iPad 3 alors qu'Apple a déjà de la peine a répondre a la demande pour l'iPad 2...


----------

